# best for the beach?



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

What is the best 4x4 for the beach. I am getting one soon and am stumped. they all have their pros and cons. what is your experience with 4x4's. I THINK I have narrowed it down to a chevy silverado or toyota tundra but want to hear what input everyone has.

Thanks


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Jeep!*

Cherokee Sport or TJ! Only thing I haven't seen stuck on the beach in the last 12 years is a Ford F-150 and a Jeep XJ. But they ain't for the faint hearted!


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*XJ or F-150*

Growing up my dad had a F-150 and we took it from Southeast NC to the Outer Banks without a problem, never once got stuck. I just got my own 4X4, a 2000 XJ and I love it. I tried it out on Thursday on Carolina Beach and it pulled without a problem. So I agree with Bluesman, you can't go wrong with an XJ or F-150, they aren't the most luxurious vehicles, but then again why would you want to take a BMW or Mercedes to the beach  !

Cane44


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been a die hard Ford fan since I could walk, and I just got rid of an 02 F250 diesel which was pretty good on the beach, but I now have a 95 Grand Cherokee. I have to say the handling and the ride of the ZJ wins hands down over the 250. Great little beach buggy and the 4.0 6-popper with an automatic is great. Just enough power to get you on top of the sand and moving but not enough to get you stuck from spinning tires. The diesel had so much torque and was a stick so it was a pain n the arse to get moving without feathering the clutch.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I have an 01 XJ (cherokee) classic bought in 01 with 10k on it. Now with around 145k it's just broken in. But if your looking something in the line of pickups and narrowed it down to Chevy or Yota I'd probably go yota. No scientific, mechanical, or true reason, just would. And I own a silverado too. What ever you get just make sure you have your own rescue gear and common sense


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..is a cherokee laredo considered the xj? I ask because I bought a laredo for my son but the engine is now ready to go and I cant see paying 2500 for a rebuilt when you can get a '91 all day long for less than that....the R


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

All Cherokees are XJ, and the Grand Cherokee from 93-98 are ZJ. 99 and up I think are WJ. How many miles are on your sons engine? We have 203000 on our 95.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

..it has 176000,but he obviously neglected simple maintenance...body is very good;I just cant decide to fix it up or sell with the knock...the R


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Ford-150*

I own a Ford product, however, the only vehicle I've seen stuck...down to the frame....was a Ford-150. Had to call a tow-truck to get it out. South side of the Point in Buxton.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

the rhondel said:


> ..it has 176000,but he obviously neglected simple maintenance...body is very good;I just cant decide to fix it up or sell with the knock...the R


Get a 100,000 mile junkyard engine for about 1 grand, pay a shade-tree a couple hundred for the swap...and drive it another 100k.  

Oh, Cherokee XJ, all the way! Bought mine last year from a relative with 120,000 on the odo. A recent oil change at 132,500 showed NO usage, and clean, clear oil.

The 4.0 H.O. is bulletproof...easily good for 200k with reasonable maintenance.

TOUGH little trucks!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Any Chevy thats old and cheap. You are more likely to find parts way out in the boonies. Buy from an old guy, they don't tear up their stuff.
You don't need a large engine, but you do need large SOFT tires with wide rims. No mud type tires. Learn how to 'air down' and you can go any where.


----------



## YJfreak (Mar 10, 2004)

We have both a XJ and a ZJ in our family, both were work vehicles and both have over 300,000 miles on them. Neither have had any big problems and both run like a top. My brothers still abuse them at college. Both have the 4.0 HO in them, tough engine to beat. 

I drive a 93 jeep wrangler. Never been stuck in it, but it has 33" tires, pretty much floats across the sand without any problem.

Never really liked pickups in the sand. I know a lot of people have them and some swear by them, but i have ridden in everything from a ford ranger to a 250. Been stuck in the ranger and a 150, pulled the ranger out with my jeep. I just don't like them because since there is no weight in the rear the tires seem to spin too easily, which begins the getting stuck process. Personally, i would prefer some sort of SUV, but that is just me. As long as you are smart about where and how you drive, and it gets you to the fish, its a good vehicle.:fishing:


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Rhondel*

Look on the jeepsunlimited.com website, xj forum - all sorts of motor options talked about. Those xj bodies sell quick - you might want to sell it and invest in a newer model. But there are a lot of used motors out there and cheaper rebuilts. Lots of choices!
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...thx,will do....the R


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

BLUESMAN said:


> Look on the jeepsunlimited.com website, xj forum - all sorts of motor options talked about. Those xj bodies sell quick - you might want to sell it and invest in a newer model. But there are a lot of used motors out there and cheaper rebuilts. Lots of choices!
> opcorn: opcorn:


http://www.jeepforum.com is another good site. :beer:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

05 Toyota Tacoma all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I’m in the XJ crowd also. For myself and the dog or two folks (and of course the mutt) it is great, three or four folks and gear it would be too small. As pointed out, it ain’t no Cadillac or BMW but is reliable and gets the job done. Very light, even packed with gear, and it floats over the deep sand. 95% of the time it is me and the mutt so it’s the perfect size for commando fishing trips.

For someone with more cash to spare than I have, a suburban would be the next choice. Wide enough to fit in the tracks, the Cherokee is narrower and gets tossed around. Plenty of room for 4 with gear and will handle a loaded down front rack.

Final choice? A 4x4 van. Wide stance, lots of room and you can actually climb inside and sit. I will be driving the Cherokee for quite a while… at least until someone gives me a winning Lotto ticket.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

*best 4x4 for beach*

I drive a 95 ford explorer and like woodchuck says I'll drive her till I get the winning lotto ticket. My explorer has yet to let me down @ carolina beach n/s ends. Chevy silverado or z71 would be nice, but I'm not complaining. interesting thread though.


----------

